# How to buy headway batteries from the uk



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

I would like to buy the Headway 40160S batteries, a suitable BMS and charger.

Any advice.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Headway no longer produces the 40160 batteries, only the 40152 (15Ah screw) batteries, 38140 (12Ah screw), 38120L (10Ah no screw), 38120P (8Ah screw), and 38120S (10Ah screw).

look here:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/headway-40152s-15ah-selling-now-52468.html
chat with michelle.


----------



## headwaycoral (Nov 17, 2012)

hello , if nned headway battery , pls kindly contact me. [email protected]


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Prof

You could try here: http://eclipsebikes.com/

They're just up the road from me, but I haven't had any direct dealings with them apart from an email I sent, which they answered promptly and knowledgeably.

Malcolm


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Try to buy from your own country as many (me included-3 times) have had bad experiences dealing with products from "foreign" countries. They have different business ethics and you have no recourse if you have problems....

Miz


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

eclipse bikes as MalcomB said.

Havent had any direct dealings but heard good things.

If your open to options you could try Steve at Jozztek for some turnigy cells.


----------

